

Help us map the UK's tech startups - chunkyslink
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/nov/08/uk-technology-startups-data

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1907051>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1883085>

